# REVISED DRAW DOWN DATES FOR MWCD LAKES



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Just found out that a new schedule for some of the lakes has been made....
Atwood...............8 ft Nov 15
Charles Mill........5 ft Dec 1st *
Clendenning......5 ft Nov 1st *
Leesville............8 ft Nov 1st *
Piedmont...........5 ft Nov 15
Pleasant Hill......6 ft Dec 1st
Seneca..............5 ft Nov 1st *
Tappan..............8 ft Nov 8th *

Heard they hard changed some dates and these are as of 10-26 at 11:45AM.... * denotes change


----------



## grtrnd1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you for the information


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for the update


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Hatchetman thanks for the updates ...


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to see they are only dropping Seneca 5 ft instead of 8 or 10!


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Will you be able to get a boat on Seneca if they only drop it 5'?


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

shorthair said:


> Will you be able to get a boat on Seneca if they only drop it 5'?


You can still get a boat on it if they drop it 8 ft. Just have to use the gravel beside the ramp.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just my opinion, but I think too many fish are flushed through the dam when they drop it 8 or 10 feet like they have some years.


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lewis said:


> Just my opinion, but I think too many fish are flushed through the dam when they drop it 8 or 10 feet like they have some years.


ODNR is doing a study on this as we speak with chips in the fish & detectors in the gate area to count the fish that pass through the dam . Leesville is happening now for Muskie .


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Have to agree with you Lewis. That's the reason the state gave for not stocking eyes at Wills Creek anymore. I know a few years ago when they dropped P Hill waayyy down to do some work on the shore line the fishing went way down. I know there's times they have to drop them way down to do some work. Guess that's the way the cards are dealt out.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Just thought I'd update this. The date for Charles Mill in the OP seems to be incorrect. Here are 2 recent articles.
http://www.mwcd.org/news/2015/11/13...drawdown-schedule-and-projects-for-area-lakes

http://www.ohio.com/news/local/wint...watershed-conservancy-district-lakes-1.642406

It looks like Pleasant hill started behind schedule.. It looks like it started today instead of Tuesday.
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?03133500


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Tappan and Atwood, 8 feet. Oh where oh where are those little fishies going.. ???????


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Skippy said:


> Tappan and Atwood, 8 feet. Oh where oh where are those little fishies going.. ???????


Makes for some good fishing in the Tuscarawas and Muskingum....


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

They get to be nomads for sure. Muskingum up by the 3 rivers area has fair numbers. Even some caught out of Killbuck creek of all places. Wonder if anyone has ever run some of those radio tags on any of them?


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

This is the best site that I have found for water levels, input and output flows for Muskingum Basin lakes. 

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/mus


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Rednek said:


> This is the best site that I have found for water levels, input and output flows for Muskingum Basin lakes.
> 
> http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/mus


AWESOME link! Thanks for that!!


----------

